# Batten down the hatches



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Looks like we might just get that long overdue hurricane for the Georgia coast. According to GEMA (Georgia Emergency Management Agency) 

_"Major hurricanes were a fairly frequent occurrence in the 1800’s, when Georgia was struck by five major hurricanes. The last Category 3 hurricane to make landfall in Georgia struck Savannah on August 31, 1898, killing an estimated 179 people. 

Although Georgia was spared the direct hit of a major hurricane in the 1900’s, it experienced four direct hits from minor hurricanes: 

In 1911, a Category 2 hurricane hit Savannah, killing 17. 
In 1940, a Category 2 hurricane hit Savannah, killing 50. 
In 1947, a Category 2 hurricane hit Savannah, killing 1. 
Hurricane David, a Category 2 hurricane, hit Savannah in 1979. No major damage was reported. 
A hurricane doesn’t even have to make landfall in Georgia to wreak havoc, however. 

After coming ashore in Fort Walton Beach, Florida on October 4, 1995, Hurricane Opal swept through Georgia, bringing high winds, heavy rain and tornadoes. Fifty Georgia counties were declared disaster areas, and 14 people were killed."_

Needless to say, I'm ready to hit the road if necessary.

Glenn, if you need any help, give me a call.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Best wishes, and thoughts and prayers to you Emanuel, and those from Florida up to it seems at this point South Carolina.


----------



## Bear-60 (Jun 7, 2004)

Emanuel,

Prayers for you and yours. Been in hurricanes/typhoons in 5 states and 3 countries. Personal cut, there are NO minor ones but this could be a major one.

I've got family in the Myrtle beach area. They've been touched by four storms already this year. The river levels on the PeeDees and Waccamaw are already at flood stage. In VA, Richmond got a foot of water this week. Things could get real wet for a lot of folks well up the coast in the next few days.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks for the invitation for help E. Keeping an eye on this one..............will head west if needed. Your right about GA being spared for a hundred years.............Hope our luck has not run out.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

I hope none of the piers get damaged. Next weekend is the grand strand fishing rodeo and that would break my heart if cherrygrove got destroyed.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Good luck guys and don't be afraid to leave dodge well ahead of the storm. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## tberrr1 (Oct 4, 2003)

I live on St Simon's and woke up to roaring twelve mile an hour winds this morning. Looks like we lucked out on another one. Wish I could say the same thing about our friends in Florida. Y'all must have pissed off Mother Nature somehow.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey tberrr1................Here on Tybee we got maybe 15 mph sustained with 22 mph gusts. But its picking up as the morning progresses. Won't get to fish on my 3 days off.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Now the wind is gusting to 40 plus with an outer rain band coming in..................looking WINDY and WET the rest of the afternoon. Concerned for those FLA folks who stayed to ride this one out. Downtown Savannah was full of FLA folks yesterday..........met several on River Street.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

we havent got any rain or winds so far. Its been a beatuful weekend. I went by the pier and the ocean was almost like glass. They were catching some flonder and reddrum and a few blue fish.


----------



## tberrr1 (Oct 4, 2003)

Winds this afternoon and evening gusting up to 40 - 45 at the beach. I was on the beach around 2:00. Walking against the wind was very difficult and everything from mid-thigh down was being sand blasted. Tide was only two hours past low and water was already up to almost high tide line on the beach. You could see white caps over each of the sand bars and we still were getting up to 4 foot breakers coming up to the beach. Very unusual for St. Simon's. I'll post more tomorrow after first light. Hang in there, Fatback! Just think of the feeding frenzy when all the bait fish and shrimp start washing out of the marshes.
Any impact up your way, Emanual?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Under a tornado warning  .............wind gusts to 50 mph. Looks like its our turn for a taste of tropical weather.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Did see a tornado yesterday and I could have sworn I saw a couple ex-girlfriends flying their broomsticks along the funnel cloud.  No damage for me, but I know a few houses got messed up. Now I am waiting to see what Ivan will do.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

My dumb-butt was out fishing...............the boat ramp at Lazzarato creek.  We got palm frawns and limbs down.............tore up Nalene's wind chimes. No real damage. Still very windy with hight surf.

Hey E....remind me to tell you bout' the boat ramp........got spooled.


----------



## tberrr1 (Oct 4, 2003)

Sorry for the delay getting back. Got a big tree limb through our roof. No injuries; moderate damage. But I think I did teach my kids some new words. We're hurrying to fix it before Ivan makes his contribution. Gonna be a while before I can get back to the pier.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Sorry to hear bout' the roof.  It took me most of an afternoon to clean up our mess.


----------

